# Cartoon Charactor?



## Ina (Aug 15, 2014)

Which cartoon character do you resemble the most. Was it the same one your family or friends likened you to? If there wasn't one when you were young, which one do you think is most like you now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol Ina, was never told that I looked like any cartoon character.  Put around fifty pounds and fifty years on her, and I'd say Veronica from the Archie comics from back in the day.


----------



## Ina (Aug 15, 2014)

Veronica is an adventurous comic book character, and you seem to show an adventurous side. Plus she seemed to be a light hearted soul, just as I perceive you to be. :wave: Good choice!


----------



## Ina (Aug 16, 2014)

My husband said I am a cross between Betty Boop and Mrs. Jetson of the Sunday morning cartoon series The Jetsons. Because I am a bit OCD when it comes to family and home so he picked Mrs. Jetson. He just wiggled his eyebrows when I asked him about Betty Boop.       :bowknot::grin:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)

I remember Jane Jetson from watching the Jetsons on TV, she was a smart and savvy gal, and a wonderful mother and wife.  Michael picked a good one there!


----------



## Ina (Aug 17, 2014)

Sea, It looks like we are the only two that have a cartoon alter ego. Come on you guys, you mean you never associated yourself to with a comic strip or cartoon character? :tapfoot:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 17, 2014)

Bugs Bunny, because I'm from New York, I stick up for underdogs and I'm a wise-ass.


----------



## Ina (Aug 17, 2014)

Quite fitting Phil, and Bugs was a bit of a pirate just as your are. :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 17, 2014)

Ina said:


> Quite fitting Phil, and Bugs was a bit of a pirate just as your are. :wave:



... especially in his 1948 classic _Buccaneer Bunny_ ...


----------



## Ina (Aug 17, 2014)

That was way before either of our times.
The board is really quiet this Sunday evening. Maybe it will pick up now.
I can't believe so few relate to cartoon and comic characters. :tapfoot:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 17, 2014)

Ina said:


> I can't believe so few relate to cartoon and comic characters. :tapfoot:



Cartoon characters were a huge part of my life as a kid. My breakfast routine was to sit cross-legged on the floor in front of the Altar (aka TV) and learn about life from Bugs, Daffy, Yosemite, SnagglePuss, Top Cat, Tom and Jerry, Bullwinkle and the rest of those maniacs. My earliest experiments in mimicry and "voices" were based on these characters, and although I might have exhibited the same levels of insane energy during some of my more sugar-fueled moments I never thought that I could accept a full-force hammer blow on my head and respond by vibrating across the floor while little bluebirds flew circles around my head - I still had at least one toe in reality during those heady days.

But Bugs was - and still is - my top role-model, for a number of reasons ...



He pretty much was happy staying to himself and minding his own business, until some goon came along to disturb his peace and quiet.
He began all his confrontations with these goons by invoking his superb sense of verbal ability, whether it was story-telling or just plain ol' insults. As his opponents responded with more physical acts, Bugs would naturally crank up _his_ responses, but never beyond a point that the goons deserved.
He stuck up for the little guys. Whether it was a baby penguin, a puppy, a rabbit or any of dozens of other waifs, Bugs was their knight in furry armor.
He was, unfortunately, easily swayed by the opposite sex. On one occasion, a female robot stole his heart and he followed her willingly. In his own words, he was a sucker for dames.
The only trait of his that I thankfully never picked up was his love of cross-dressing. In fact, Bugs appeared in drag an astounding 43 times from 1939-1964 during the so-called "regular" cartoon series. Luckily he was a perfect size 0. 
Bugs was a minimalist - all he ever desired was a few carrots and a hole in the ground.

All those reasons, and more, is why Bugs is my #1 guy.


----------



## Ina (Aug 18, 2014)

All good points Phil. 
For me I like the Roadrunner. 
He always got away from Wiley The Coyote.
 The Roadrunner was very patient, and he would just wait and watch as Wiley did mayhem to himself.
The best kind of revenge.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2014)

Always liked this character.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2014)

I always like Bug's mix of intelligence and humor.  Mel Blanc's Son tells of how Bugs saved his Dad's life:
http://www.openculture.com/2013/05/the_strange_day_when_bugs_bunny_saved_the_life_of_mel_blanc.html


----------



## Ina (Aug 18, 2014)

Pappy, wasn't he Speedy Gonzalez? :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2014)

Ina said:


> Pappy, wasn't he Speedy Gonzalez? :wave:



yes Ina, that's Speedy.


----------

